# Wind Speed



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

When is the wind speed to much for you guys to go out ? I always do my best to play the wind as to which area or woods I'm gonna hunt but thought I would bring this up because I'm sure other guys wonder also. I usually don't go out if the winds are over 10mph unless rut or gun week. I also mainly hunt on ground so I'm constantly watching the weather lol..... Thanks....Rich


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I hunt from a climber 90% of the time. I only have the weekends to hunt so I am out every Saturday regardless of the wind. I figure its like fishing if you wait for the perfect weather you'll never fish.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

In prime rut I'll hunt in any wind.....even gusty 20-25mph wind if I feel safe. I won't be in a tree or the woods if large sticks and branches are falling all over and I fear any trees pushing over. Having said that I have spent some days in trees "rocking and rolling" during prime time and I even killed a nice mature 8 point one morning in terrible weather and wind. 

It was a morning you awoke to rain and gusty wind.....buddy called and said going back to bed. I reminded myself of limited time and rut was on and got ready and hit a local spot. Almost turned back to the truck half way to the stand. 50 minutes after daylight I had a 14 yard shot at a buck I was very happy with. I try to remind myself of that when motivation from exhaustion etc kicks in!

I'm like Chopiq with limited time to hunt (never can start until 3rd week in Oct work 7 days a week Sept - Oct). I also drive 2.5 hours each way to hunt down in Wayne in SE OH. Due to circumstance I hunt unless I feel it unsafe which is rare. When temps get low and winds are high I ground hunt from a blind and can sit all day.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd rather hunt a day that's windy than a day that's dead calm any time . I'm not sure if big deer actually move better , or if we as hunters get away with more errors on windy days but I have definitely seen a fair number of bigger deer on Windy days .

I'll hunt pretty windy conditions . As long as the tree isn't rocking and rolling too bad I'll hunt and reduce my maximum range based on conditions


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I am with these guys. I prefer wind and even 10+mph is great. Scent stream is very predictable and drifting is minimized. Human movement in stand is not as easily recognized and small noises are blended. Yes they can often sneak up in you and get under your tree before you know it. But I sure don’t complain about a deer in range. It is a time to use your eyes.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

F-n-F thanks for putting out the phrase ‘rocking and rolling’. We had and old member of our bow hunting group use this term years ago. Funny thing was he was hunting one of our best stands. It is in a 60” diameter oak and the wooden ladder stand is less than 14ft off the ground. We still use that term whenever the wind blows and have a good laugh. Thanks Court!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Well just rebuilt the seat on the climber I bought so no more ground hunting for me so bring on the weather lol oh wait I'm having my shoulder surgery next Friday damn I never get a break lol . Thanks again guys....Rich


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

I will hunt any wind under 20mph. Cant prove it but I have noticed that sometimes high winds will drive the deer out in open to feed. Maybe because of the high noise in the woods not sure.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It depends on the stand location and type of tree as well. I went to hunt a stand this morning that was rocking and rolling really bad. I climbed back down in the dark and went to another stand in a 4’ diameter cottonwood. The cottonwood stand never moved all morning in the howling wind.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Other than rut, I like to go with less than 10 mph winds. And it seems to me that when the gusty winds blow for a day or two and then drop out, they are on the move.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm convinced big deer move better in the wind . My target deer was in front of my camera this morning at 8am . 
Good news is he'll be bedded close and I stand a good chance of killing him tonight .


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Carpn said:


> I'm convinced big deer move better in the wind . My target deer was in front of my camera this morning at 8am .
> Good news is he'll be bedded close and I stand a good chance of killing him tonight .
> View attachment 327635


What a stud hope you get him. Goodluck

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m heading for late day hunt soon , windy I figure they may move more cause they can’t hear or smell danger as well makes them move I think. Plus it suppose to calm some around 5. Better than sitting home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

